
Deduplicating Decklists - umanwizard
http://justinjaffray.com/deduplicating-decklists/
======
PaulHoule
I can't unsee the intro paragraph:

"This is not going to be my normal kind of post, it’s not very focused, and
going to be a bit rambley, as I talk about a problem I thought about one day."

The reader's attention is precious, particularly today, and I think it's rude
to say something like this. I'm calling it out because it is something easy to
fix.

~~~
umanwizard
Then don't read it.

